# What's Your Ringtone?



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 8, 2009)

I searched the forums and I cannot believe we have not had a thread on this yet!

Last day, I heard my partners ringtones and they ALL had EMS related ones.  I usually use the default one!  I felt so left out!  I have a custom guitar one that I wrote and played that I sometimes use, a christmas ones I use around the holidays, and a custom one for an orchestral piece I wrote that won some awards and had some national recognition for posterity's sake sometimes.

Other than that, the only EMS related thing I have now is my text alert which is the set of tones from my first EMS job, also for posterity's sake.

My partners had: "Emergency!" ringtones, a "The number you have dialed, 9-1-1 has been disconnected...etc" ringtone, and some sirens.

Anyone here use EMS ringtones or am I the only one that uses "normal" ringtones?

Post what you have for calls and texts, even if they are not EMS related!


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 8, 2009)

For my ringtone I have How far We've Come by Matchbox 20. My text tone is 45 by Shinedown. My special assigned text tone for the fire department text paging is If everyone cared by nickelback.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well mine usually alternates between these two:

Ring 1

Ring 2


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2009)

The Austin Powers theme song.


I used to have "Bad Boys", but lost it after updating my phone.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 8, 2009)

Just the old fashioned telephone ring.


----------



## Erik (Aug 8, 2009)

Black dog by Zeppelin


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 8, 2009)

Depends who's calling. The default is a theme for an old show on TechTV called The Screen Savers. (Yeah, I'm a geek)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have multiple ringtones that allow me to tell who is calling, at least for my prior contacts:
-*Aviation Safety/NTSB/FSDO/etc*:  "It Came Out of the Sky"- Creedence Clearwater Revival
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lk_AMtsZso

-*RT/Hospital*: 
_Supervisor_-"10 Years Service"- Dropkick Murphys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDweeUqnQSs

_RT Department_- "Too Lazy to Work, Too Nervous to Steal"- BR549
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgibPw2c4uU

-*My daughter's mother*- "Prayer"- Disturbed (she's a huge Disturbed fan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW3SAfjrG1k

-*Fiancee*- "O Valencia!"- The Decemberists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlb197LmwSw

-*My Family*- _The Mariner's Revenge_- The Decemberists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYutHS7e94I

-*Fiancee's father*- "Intro and Theme from Pinky and the Brain"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJPFSNu_QNs

-*All Other Numbers*:  "Werewolves of London"- Warren Zevon

Previously, I also had:
-*Deputy Coroner*: 
    -_County Dispatch_: "Fade to Black"- Metallica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok
    -_Answering Service_ (night time, non-homicide dispatch): "Another  One Bites   the Dust"- Queen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE
    -_Pathology_: "Bodies"- Drowning Pool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4
    -_Homicide_: "Woke Up This Morning" (the theme from _The Sopranos_)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWUW2Vcb_-k 
     It was always fun having this one go off on the scene of a shooting....
    -_Coworkers_: "Stirb Nicht vor Mir"- Rammstein and Sharleen Spiteri.....it translates as "Don't Die Before I Do"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB8gVc4xij0

*EMS* (when I was running VFD/ambulance service): "Back in Black"- All but one of the places I've worked at have had black uniforms and turnouts, including one that had a red patch on the sleeve that made us look like members of the pre-1942 _Schutzstaffel_.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM

*Funeral Home*: "Man in the Box"- Alice in Chains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWkPVHKwCY&feature=fvste3


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2009)

For calls Ain't No Rest For The Wicked by Cage The Elephant. For text messages just a cute little jingle that's not very disruptive because at work I have it set on a custom profile where only text messages make noise and calls just vibrate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw


----------



## Hockey (Aug 8, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> I have multiple ringtones that allow me to tell who is calling, at least for my prior contacts:
> -*Aviation Safety/NTSB/FSDO/etc*:  "It Came Out of the Sky"- Creedence Clearwater Revival
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lk_AMtsZso
> 
> ...



Slow night eh?




Here's mine because I can't find anything good and this is quite annoying


http://phonezoo.com/Ringtone.do?id=103723667


For texts, its all oriental baby 

http://phonezoo.com/Ringtone.do?id=102106580


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 8, 2009)

> Slow night eh?



I have the night off and I was bored.  :lol:


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine is my aircraft spooling up.  It is awesome.  I just hit "record" one day.


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 8, 2009)

Staying Alive - The Bee Gees.  

Nothing to do with EMS, and I had it long before they determined it had the perfect count for doing new CPR.  I just thought Travolta was HOT HOT HOT HOT in Saturday Night Fever.  B)


----------



## Melclin (Aug 8, 2009)

CTU ringtone from 24. Terrible show. Never like it. Makes me want to petition my local member of parliament for the right to perform summary executions internationally. 

But I love the ring tone. It's not loud when you're near it but you can hear it for miles and through anything. Phone in your pocket? No problem. Stuffed deep in you bag, not a worry. Encased in carbonite and hanging on the wall of a giant space slug's court? Loud and clear. 

And it has a long pause from the first ring, so when I'm walking to my phone/pulling it out of my pocket, it's not p***ing me off.  B)


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 8, 2009)

If it's dispatch - a siren ringtone
If it's a supervisor - Darth Vader's march song from the Empire Strikes Back
If it's one of the security teams I work for - the theme from Swat
Family numbers are programmed with a carribean reggae song
All other numbers have the generic ringtone


----------



## Melclin (Aug 8, 2009)

AlphaButch said:


> Darth Vader's march song from the Empire Strikes Back



Epic

10char


----------



## Luno (Aug 8, 2009)

*Hahaha*



WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I searched the forums and I cannot believe we have not had a thread on this yet!
> 
> Last day, I heard my partners ringtones and they ALL had EMS related ones.  I usually use the default one!  I felt so left out!  I have a custom guitar one that I wrote and played that I sometimes use, a christmas ones I use around the holidays, and a custom one for an orchestral piece I wrote that won some awards and had some national recognition for posterity's sake sometimes.
> 
> ...



I've gotta say that they rotate, but currently it's Safety Dance...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg&feature=related

But the rotation includes TMNT (ninja turtles theme), A-Team Theme, Special Ed, Quotes from Scarface, Dukes of Hazzard, Mario theme, Bond, First of the Month (Bone Thugz), Take this Job, and "If it ain't one thing" by carter falco...


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 8, 2009)

All calls "Dirty Diana" by Micheal Jackson

Sometimes its shuffled with : "Tangled" by Maroon 5
"Golden Girls Theme Song"
"Magnum P.I Theme Song"
"Bitter Sweet Symphony" by The Verve
"Whatevra You Like" by T.I.
"Diamonds Are Forever"
"Check Yo Self" by Ice Cube
"HeartLess" by Kanye West
"Lollipop" remix by Lil' Wayne/Kanye
"Choosey Lover" by Isley Brothers
"Everytime I hear you name" by Keith Anderson
"Kryptonite" by 3 Doors Down



oneluv79:blush:


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 8, 2009)

my fiancee - "we like to party" (venga boys - cause we love magic mountain)

My dad - theme to "The Godfather"

My mother - a "cock a doodle doo sound"

My best friends (heres a few)

- Margaritaville
- Cuban pete (from the Mask)
- some stuff by Benni Benassi

Generic calls - "Never gonna give you up" Rick Astely

Texts - Ambulance siren


----------



## silver (Aug 8, 2009)

my ringtone sounds like this:
_vrrrrr  vrrrrrr  vrrrrr_ _vrrrrr  vrrrrrr  vrrrrr_ 

and it vibrates at the same frequency too


----------



## medicdan (Aug 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Depends who's calling. The default is a theme for an old show on TechTV called The Screen Savers. (Yeah, I'm a geek)



I remember that show! I loved it! (Clearly, I am a geek as well!)

My phone stays on silent just about all the time. When I am at work, it lives in one of my shift pockets-- so is fairly easy to answer. 

When I work in Boston, I have dispatch's phone answer with the sound of an AED (LifePak 500)-- from "Do not touch patient, analyzing" to the annoying sound as charging to, "Continue CPR". If its important enough for them to call during work, its patient care related (they dont give us portables), and worth me answering.... 
When most of my partners from work in boston call its "Sailing up to Boston"-- Dropkick Murphys. One of my old partners gets "Bicycle Race", another gets "I get by with a little help from my friends" --Beatles... another "409" by the Beach Boys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been using THIS as my default ringtone for the past few weeks.

Every time I get a call, I just crack up.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 8, 2009)

> When most of my partners from work in boston call its "Sailing up to Boston"-- Dropkick Murphys



You mean "Shipping Up to Boston" right?  Great song.....


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 8, 2009)

For calls its Second Chance by Shinedown except for my man then its Come on Over by Jessica Simpson and text messages is Waking Up in Vegas by Katy Perry.  My answer tones (ringback tones) are all George Strait songs, used to be all 80s cheesy songs but it annoyed my dad and on occasion one of my coworkers so I changed it up.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats it. Cue sleep.


----------



## NJN (Aug 8, 2009)

If they're from EMS then its the duty tones.
If they're from school then its Mexican Hat Dance.
If they're family then Shipping up to Boston
Everyone else gets Benny Hill's Theme


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Depends who's calling. The default is a theme for an old show on TechTV called The Screen Savers. (Yeah, I'm a geek)



I loved that show!

My phone just rings.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

Depends, I have four I use. 

The 'everyone' ring is Evolution by Korn.  My wife is What's this by flyleaf (Nightmare before christmas cover).  My text message is the final fantasy victory music.

And finally dispatch (no matter what company I work for) is Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo by Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 8, 2009)

General ring tone is Feel so Numb by Rob Zombie... I like that song for some reason. For texts some beeping thing that came on the phone. And for the special lady Pride and Joy by Stevie Ray Vaughan ^_^ I know, I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## MrRevesz (Aug 8, 2009)

For my ring, I use Starlight by Muse, for text I use a default blackberry tone. I use different blackberry tone for all the other crap my phone does, ie: email, blackberry messenger, etc...


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 9, 2009)

For general calls, something soothing that came on the phone.  For work people, it's a siren. For the other half it's "You shook me all night long" by AC/DC. And for text messages, it's the tone the MDT makes for emergent response (I was bored one night, and recorded and cleaned it up).  I want to get the CTU phone ring for the supervisors, that, or I MIGHT steal the idea of Vader's Theme.

But, when I'm at work, it's on vibrate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2009)

For individual friends, I generally use an AC/DC song that is appropriate for them (Back in Black, Cyberspace, Problem Child, Gone Shooting, etc...) with the exception of Chimpie who gets the NWS weather alert tones.  

For work, depending upon who is calling me it is either Dirty Deeds by AC/DC or the Entrance of the Gladiators.

For the fire chief, it is a fire engine siren with air horn.  For the stations, it is the Station 51 tones

So pretty much, everyone gets their own ring tone.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 9, 2009)

I have two ring tones.. the general tone is the Triumphal March from Aida, and the other one is for when my husband calls.. it plays Stevie Wonder's "I just called to say I love you"

Yeah.. I know.. sappy.. but what can I say.. almost 30 years together and he still makes my heart flutter.. no.. wait.. maybe that's a valve thing...


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to have "Don't Stop Believing" as my ring tone.  For text messages I just had something that came with the phone.

However, I am getting a new phone on Friday.  My ring tone is going to be "I'm On a Boat" B)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 11, 2009)

> Chimpie who gets the NWS weather alert tones.



It sounds like there is an inside joke behind this.....care to share?



> my heart flutter.. no.. wait.. maybe that's a valve thing...



"Could be love or it could be severe mitral regurg...who knows..."  :lol:


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am an IT Manager for a midsize company.

If the IT help desk or an end user calls me directly:
*24 Ringtone*

If another member of my three person Management team calls me:
*Ecstasy of Gold *from The Good, Bad and Ugly (1965).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNh9f2Wwm0

If my Senior Vice President calls me
*Quote from the Transformers (2007) Movie:*
_I am Optimus Prime, and I send this message to any surviving Autobots taking refuge among the stars. We are here, we are waiting._ I am Optimus Prime.

If my Vollie calls me
*Third Watch theme*

Everyone Else
Night Rider theme from the 1982 pilot (without the voice over)
*Knight of the Pheonix

*


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 11, 2009)

For anyone at the EMS job, it's a electronic siren set to wail

For my FD brothers at the station it's a Federal Q

For my grandaughter's phone (actually, her mother's and stepdad's) Baby Girl by Sugarland

For my son in the Army it's American Soldier by Toby Keith

For my wife it's the theme from True Blood

Everyone else, it's either Ant's Marching by DMB or the opening guitar riff from Swingtown by Steve Miller

However, 99% of the time I keep it set on vibe.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 11, 2009)

depends...

I have been known to use some EMS-related tones... "rescue me", "hey mr. ambulance driver", or just a siren.  

Family gets their own specific tones:  "american woman", "cotton eye joe", "livin' la vida loca" (don;t laugh), "she thinks my tractors sexy", "barbie girl", the theme song to Star Trek, etc...

My goofball deputies for SAR get the themesong to beverly hills cop.  some of the mounted memebrs of SAR get "Lone ranger"

The one i really like is the theme to mission impossible... sometimes I'll play that on my phone in WalMart and run a round hiding behind clothing racks and displays, peaking around corners, and dodging carts...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 11, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> The one i really like is the theme to mission impossible... sometimes I'll play that on my phone in WalMart and run a round hiding behind clothing racks and displays, peaking around corners, and dodging carts...


 
Mountain, me thinks you've been spending too much time communing with the little furry critters in the woods...


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 11, 2009)

My default is Linkin Park, but 99% of the time my phone is on vibrate. My text alert is some obnoxious generic tone that came with the phone.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 11, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Mountain, me thinks you've been spending too much time communing with the little furry critters in the woods...



Maybe...  :blush:

My family are those types of people that don't mind people staring at us and wondering if we escaped from the institution.  In fact, we always try to outdo one another when it comes to embarasing one another.  Hey, you only live once...  have a little fun...

At least that is all I do in WalMart, unlike my local Fire boys that seem to have a department schedule on whose turn it is to walk through WalMart in their 2-sizes too small "Keep Back 200 Feet" t-shirts, radios on high volume on their belts, and the engine idling at the front door...  They sure to impress me...


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that sounds sexy...


----------



## eCustomKnife (Aug 17, 2009)

*THe sound of birds*

very calming!

fmg


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 18, 2009)

hey, who did the song emergency!?

I tried to look for it online and on youtube... couldn't find it.. 

(you know the 80ish sounding one... not the one by kool and the gang)


----------



## Meursault (Aug 18, 2009)

What, no one has "911 Is A Joke" by Public Enemy? If my phone wasn't constantly on vibrate...


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 18, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix "All Along the Watchtower"
Dave Matthews Band "Two Step"
Ozzy Osbourne "Crazy Train"


----------

